# Made in North Dakota



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been testing some new bullets in 45ACP and 9mm. In the 45 I have been shooting the 230 gr from 750 fps to 1000 fps with a 22 lb recoil spring in my Kimber 1911. In a Smith and Wesson M&P I have been running the 124 gr at 1100 fps. I have run about 100 rounds through each handgun and can find no residue in the bore. I will not be able to get to a lot of shooting for a while, but after I run another 100 rounds through these handguns I'm going to strip the bore clean with a Lewis Lead Remover onto a piece of white paper for a photograph to see what residue I do have.

So far the accuracy has been better my jacketed loads, and my own cast bullets. I'm not sure what the price will be. The local gun shop gave me a box to try and then report back to them. I contacted the manufacturer and they sent me more. These bulllets are made by Prairie Fire Arms. I may still cast my own hollow points, but for general use I'm going to use these.

https://prairiefirearms.com/

My 45 load


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

And they are even green, the environuts will leave you alone. :wink: 8) :lol:

huntin1


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Haven't you heard? ...... The feds are trying to ban "green tipped" ammo...... BUUUaaaahhhhhhh :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Perhaps developed for environmentally aware zombies. Green is the zombie color you know. Zombie this zombie that zombie my *&^%. That and everything has to be Tacti-Cool now days. Tacti-cool pencils even.

All that aside I see no residue in my barrel, and I am way above IDPA major pistol energy. That makes me a happy camper.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> Perhaps developed for environmentally aware zombies. Green is the zombie color you know. Zombie this zombie that zombie my *&^%. That and everything has to be Tacti-Cool now days. Tacti-cool pencils even.
> 
> All that aside I see no residue in my barrel, and I am way above IDPA major pistol energy. That makes me a happy camper.


And this from the guy who's AR looks like this:










:beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Dang that isn't to far away from me. I might have to go and knock on their door. They seem pretty reasonable too.

Deano


----------

